# Wish list



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I am about to place my monthly cat protection league order with Zooplus. The delivery goes directly to a local branch near me.

Usually I send food but with kitten season starting I would like to send them things that are useful.

So to all people working with rescues could you please help me putting my order together. What do they need?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im sure the rescue will be very greatful of any donations but this is a list of possible things.

blankets,
puppy pads,
food,
toys,
kitten milk,
food and water bowls,
cat beds
baby brushes...may find this a strange request but kittens love a soft brush.
heat pads
feeding bottle for hand rearing

well to be honest a rescue needs so many things its hard to write them all down.

Well done for thinking of a rescue, whatever donation you make they will be very greatful.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you CC, that was very helpful

I have ordered (taken the quantity out)

Beaphar Kitty Milk
Gimpet Cat-Milk Plus Taurine
Pet Brush with Natural Bristles
Savic Refresh'r Household Cleaner Spray
Animonda Carny Kitten 6 x 200g - Beef and Turkey Heart
Animonda Carny Kitten 6 x 200g - Chicken and Rabbit
Animonda Carny Kitten 6 x 200g - Poultry 
Kong Kickeroo Kitten
Trixie Pet Transport Box Capri
Mucki 'Arctic' Thermal Blanket - Grey
SnuggleSafe Heat Pad for Pets
Trixie Jasira Cuddle Bag

Guess that should do?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, thats alot to donate to the cpl, that will help many kittens especially now as we are in kitten season and cpl do a great job of rehoming them all. xxxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Not something to buy from Zooplus....but I bring boxes of disposable gloves up to my local rescue whenever I donate food etc. I use them at work so order in bulk and they are always welcomed.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wish you lived closer to me, PP. I can't get gloves for love nor money, and I have to use them to clean trays as I can't scoop. They're extortionate to buy!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

You can get them from Amazon or if you google medical supplies.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

That´s really good what you´ve done. My colleague and I will be doing the same end of the month for my shelter.


----------

